# MILAN | Expo Gate



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Expo Gate is the winning project of the design competition for the Infopoint of Expo Milano 2015. Appreciated for the harmony with which joins the monumental system of the Sforza Castle, Expo Gate, proposed by Scandurrastudio, will be the first “information center” of the Milan World Expo, access door to the opportunities and challenges posed by the theme “Feeding the Planet. Energy for Life”. The Infopoint will be located in Largo Cairoli (via Beltrami), and it will be a meeting point and a place where hold happenings and find news on this important international event.

Light and transparent, the pavilions are inserted into the urban fabric in a discreet way transmitting a high symbolic value, respecting the visual telescope of Castello Sforzesco-Cordusio and rearranging public space in a vital way. The construction system proposed , based on elementary technologies, is relatively simple and it is interesting both form the side of sustainability, economy and the speed of its implementation.

A formal and structural invention, a celebratory and representative artwork, because, as Gio Ponti wrote “The representativity must be alive, full of imagination, recognizable in the component parts of architecture. The representativity characterizes the construction carrying it with wisdom to the universal understanding, to that communication which is one of the terms of the existence of the art”.

It is a place where counting the days before the opening of the World Expo is an opportunity to talk about growth and evolution. The calendar of events, the periodic change of space and facilities prelude to the vitality of Expo 2015. The project proposes a plate open, characterized by a central square and two pavilions “Toolgates” to the side. A gateway to the Expo. Expo announces itself to the world, with a device that builds space and places, transformable and adaptable without it losing its strong identity.

The outside structures are designed to accommodate different types of communication, images, banners, flags, bright graphics can transform themselves periodically or build a temporality establishing differently over time. This device will be constantly changing, the functions inside the pavilions will be set giving a hierarchy to the spaces. At the center of the buildings, an empty space will be the place of more direct information. The work is intended to confirm the urban nineteenth century layout and recall in a clear manner the punctiform system of small monumental architecture starting around the Castle and the Sempione Park, which has always had an exhibiting vocation. 

The work aims to confirm the axial system of public spaces, that goes from the Cathedral through the passage between the Loggia dei Mercanti and the Palazzo della Ragione and then along Via Dante and leads to the Arco della Pace, in the path of the main road of the Sempione. A gateway to the Expo which is also is a physical and information place. The flexibility and transparency of the work identifies the possibility of new and more direct communications systems and equipment, two large sails screen will support continuous transmission of information in real time, the void at the center, the square supported by the buildings’ exterior and the open plan makes extremely adaptable the utilization of the proposed spaces. The activities hosted inside the pavilions are divided from the public space outside by windows which leave them visible.

A great communication machine, constantly in movement, which will be always lit by work and by images and information. The work will be carried out according to the principles of lightness, transparency, modularity, features leading to pursue a language of large reticulated and aerial volumes. An aesthetic of lightness invoking Eiffel’s structures and the subsequent research on the expressiveness of the lightness not only from the forms but also in terms of environmental impact.





















































*Expo Milan 2015*​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates mid December 2013*
_Pics UrbanFile_























































blog.urbanfile.org​


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Will these be temporary or will they be removed after the Expo?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it will be temporary, from May to October 2015. But nothing is decided concretely: it may be that the structure at the end of Expo, it is converted to a tourist information site of the City of Milan. At the end the Eiffel Tower was supposed to be temporary, and instead is become a symbol of the French capital city.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates January 20, 2014






















































































































blog.urbanfile.org​​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates, 29 January 2014







































































urbanfile.org​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Jasper90 said:


>


..


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, nice progress!


----------



## Roberto.84 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ciao,

sono nuovo del forum, complimenti a tutti, con piacere noto che ci sono interessanti discussioni sul futuro delle architetture del nostro paese.

Passando qualche giorno fa' dal cantiere dell'expo gate (e come si nota dalle foto) stanno montando interamente solo una delle due strutture, mi chiedo come mai non le stiano montando in contemporanea, sarebbe più agevole dato che comunque si tratta di strutture a secco (e il tempo stringe).

Ciao


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates 


























_urbanfile.org_​


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Roberto.84 said:


> Ciao,
> 
> sono nuovo del forum, complimenti a tutti, con piacere noto che ci sono interessanti discussioni sul futuro delle architetture del nostro paese.
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=169


----------



## Roberto.84 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Ah ecco*

Ah molto bene, se ne sta occupando la stessa squadra della prima, pensavo avessero un po' più di fretta ma in effetti, se deve essere pronto per il 2015 andando a questo ritmo dovrebbero farcela. Grazie!


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ English please


----------



## Roberto.84 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates



























​
_urbanfile.org_​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Expo Gate, the Headquarter of Expo Milan 2015!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Expo Gate will open on May 10, 2014.* 

It's the first pavilion to be built in order to launch the countdown toward May 2015. It's located between Via Dante and Sforza Castle.
Expo Gate will be a generator of experiences: a transparent platform to organize and multiply the creative energies from Milan, Italy and the world.
Expo Gate will also work as an information and ticket point.​


----------

